
Teen designs Hong Kong-inspired shoe only to have it dropped from Vans contest - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/kidsnews/post/Vans-step-on-Toronto-teens-freedom-of-expression
======
jcmontx
> Under British rule, Hong Kong people lived in an open democracy.

I find it hilarious that this is actually believed by many.

Of course, between them and the Chinese, the Brits are the lesser of two
evils. But still, no democracy whatsoever.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
Saying that Britain is the lesser of two evils is vastly under-representing
the difference. Did the British kidnap people in the night, take them prisons,
and torture them until they publicly admit their crimes? Did they harvest
organs from prisoners?

They didn't attempt to make slaves of the Hong Kong people to the state.

~~~
closed
I think there's an important, main point in OP's comment that you are missing.

Hong Kong has never really had much democratic process, in terms of direct
elections, and universal suffrage. There are only some roles where this
happens.

Hong Kong has a long history of protesting this, and of failed attempts of
implementing more democratic process.

To say it was democratic under British rule is a reach.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_development_in_Ho...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_development_in_Hong_Kong)

~~~
Angeo34
I never got why people confused democracy with open elections. Open elections
are the literal opposite of democracy since it allows people with no
understanding to vote.

~~~
closed
> the literal opposite of democracy since it allows people with no
> understanding to vote.

I would need to know the definition of democracy you're using to fully
appreciate the meaning of this comment.

------
kerng
The shoe would actually look pretty cool from an artistic point of view.

Given the current situation. I'm sure this will not be the last time we'll see
that design.

------
campfireveteran
[https://boingboing.net/2019/10/07/vans-boycotted-in-hong-
kon...](https://boingboing.net/2019/10/07/vans-boycotted-in-hong-kong-af.html)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-
vans/sh...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hongkong-protests-
vans/shoemaker-vans-treads-warily-as-china-fumes-over-hong-kong-protests-
idUSKBN1WN0IZ)

#boycottVans

